# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Fun On The Left Coast

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I are enjoying a few days in Hollywood and environs before our Pacific Coast cruise LA to Vancouver starting Saturday. This Photo: formal garden at the Getty Villa, Pacific Palisades, Ca. This is a spectacular recreation of an ancient Roman  villa, inspired by one of the most lavish villas in ancient Herculaneum.  Though some of the treasures at the villa include Greek sculptures,  Roman statues, glass and jewelry, clearly the star of the museum is the  villa itself with its magnificent gardens and pools. There are more photos and descriptions of our "adventures" on my blog at http://hardtoport.blogspot.com Goldrush02 006.jpg

----------


## amyb

Just lovely. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Grey

Beautiful.  Enjoy your trip.

----------


## julianne

Your trip blogs are so enjoyable. Thanks for sharing and have a great time on your cruise.

----------


## alicet

That's so beautiful!!

----------


## andynap

> Enjoy your trip!



?? Jim's post is over a year old. :)

----------

